# Twisp Batteries



## Jexx

Hi guys

Just a quick question, for those of you who are familiar with Twisp devices. I bought a double set around the middle of January and have been alternating batteries throughout the day (one in use, one on charge), and noticed the battery life degraded quite a bit over the past two months. Suddenly today neither of the batteries are taking any charge, one is completely dead and the other remains in the red. Any ideas how long the batteries are supposed to last before needing to buy a replacement? At nearly R300 a battery, it's going to work out quite pricey on the long run. I'm wondering if I should stick it out with Twisp or look into another option.


----------



## Silver

Jexx said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just a quick question, for those of you who are familiar with Twisp devices. I bought a double set around the middle of January and have been alternating batteries throughout the day (one in use, one on charge), and noticed the battery life degraded quite a bit over the past two months. Suddenly today neither of the batteries are taking any charge, one is completely dead and the other remains in the red. Any ideas how long the batteries are supposed to last before needing to buy a replacement? At nearly R300 a battery, it's going to work out quite pricey on the long run. I'm wondering if I should stick it out with Twisp or look into another option.



Welcome to the forum @Jexx

Not sure what the life of the Twisp batteries are. I would say about 300 charges or so. 
Problem with the Twisp batteries is they have quite a small capacity. And while the Twisp Clearo is not a bad entry level vape, I do think that nowadays other entry level gear offers a better vape. The Twisp Clearo has not been updated in about 2 years which is ages in vaping terms. 

Before you get other Twisp batteries, if you want to stick with Twisp, maybe wait a bit. I think they are going to launch an upgraded product fairly soon. Maybe check with one of their Twisp kiosks first. 

On the other hand 

Many folk on here have had great experiences with the nautilus mini and iStick combination. I have one too. Its a great vape and the battery lasts for quite a lot longer than the Twisp battery. 

I would suggest you get yourself one of those and see how you like it. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. 

All the best and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jexx

Hi @Silver 

Thanks so much for your advice and the welcome  I'm going to look into the other options you mentioned and see what I can get hold of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cfm78910

I agree with @Silver. Get yourself an iStick and Nautilus Mini. The battery lasts me 4 days and takes about 90 minutes to charge to full. You will find vapour production and taste on a different planet to Twisp. Twisp is absurdly overpriced for what it is.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Renesh

Jexx, visit a few vendors and try some of the devices out.. Most of the fantastic vendors on this site have in store trial units... well worth the time to try before buying. .. or.....just become like the rest of us and buy everything all the time.... lol. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Most welcome to the forum. Great advice from @Silver above - I concur.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

for ladies maybe something like this ?
compact,sleek and u can get them locally
my 

http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=235

or maybe this one 

http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=222

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide

@Jexx Welcome to the forum and as regards the Twisp batteries, my first battery lasted three weeks, Twisp exchanged it, and at the same time, bought another, so I also had two, as you were using, this lasted me about three months and as in your case, problems with charging, refused to buy any more, found this forum and after advice received, purchased my "proper" vaping setup. as regards the suggestion from @Willyza, I purchased this device, and believe me, so impressed with this with a 0.5 ohm coil, you will not have regrets and will be "clouding away".
Good Luck, I am still a noob at this, but the members here are spot on with their advice and I trust them completely. 
To all, thanks for all the advice, my SMOK 80 is firing away, so impressed.
Regards


----------



## Viper_SA

If you want to stick with Twisp atomizers for now, I'd recommend something like the eLeaf D16. Lasts forever on those tulype of atomizers and will even power a Nautilus mini when you upgrade. They sell for around R360 a battery.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Manbearpig

Jexx said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just a quick question, for those of you who are familiar with Twisp devices. I bought a double set around the middle of January and have been alternating batteries throughout the day (one in use, one on charge), and noticed the battery life degraded quite a bit over the past two months. Suddenly today neither of the batteries are taking any charge, one is completely dead and the other remains in the red. Any ideas how long the batteries are supposed to last before needing to buy a replacement? At nearly R300 a battery, it's going to work out quite pricey on the long run. I'm wondering if I should stick it out with Twisp or look into another option.



Hi Jexx,

Welcome to the forum. I only signed up here recently and found lots of valuable information around vaping.

I used my twisp for around a year and a half before upgrading to another device. In this time i went through about 4 batteries.
I found the problem for me was the fact that those devices are unregulated and as the battery started to lose charge the output voltage of the battery became less. This in turn caused me to cycle between 2 batteries and only use the top 50% of the battery charge.

As far as the "staying on red" part goes. This could be due to a faulty charger. Try and clean the contact points or try a different charger if you have a spare.

Also i know twisp recently launched their new devices... maybe it's time for an upgrade. If you prefer to look into alternatives , the above mentioned istick with nautilus tank is an excellent choice!


----------



## free3dom

Boys 

Before @Willyza woke up this thread the last activity was back in April 

And the person you are all talking to posted twice and hasn't been back since - "Jexx was last seen: 26/4/15" 

Sometimes it helps to check the date at the bottom of the last post 

But hopefully it will be of some help to someone else reading this thread in the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

ye u right @free3dom 

Sorry will check the dates before I get carried away

I am still catching up 
there just so much, But if you dont read you miss out 
on lots of interesting stuff hints etc

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deepest

haha i think the guys were checking the avatar pic out and got properly sidetracked

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Willyza said:


> ye u right @free3dom
> 
> Sorry will check the dates before I get carried away
> 
> I am still catching up
> there just so much, But if you dont read you miss out
> on lots of interesting stuff hints etc



No harm no foul....hopefully someone else catching up will still find the info useful, even though the person who started the thread has deserted us 

And looking at the responses AFTER yours it just goes to show how successful a thread bump can be

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A

Jexx said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just a quick question, for those of you who are familiar with Twisp devices. I bought a double set around the middle of January and have been alternating batteries throughout the day (one in use, one on charge), and noticed the battery life degraded quite a bit over the past two months. Suddenly today neither of the batteries are taking any charge, one is completely dead and the other remains in the red. Any ideas how long the batteries are supposed to last before needing to buy a replacement? At nearly R300 a battery, it's going to work out quite pricey on the long run. I'm wondering if I should stick it out with Twisp or look into another option.


The short answer that the Twisps (assuming Clearo) have served there time well but they're not suitable for longevity in terms of durability, support, and cost of ownership.

You need to move on to another setup now. The Ego 1/New Twisp but cheaper from the actual manufacturer would be a good move if you still want the cigalike feel. Otherwise consider something like an iStick battery with Nautilus or Subtank Mini tank.

Have a look at the vendors sites from here. They're all pretty awesome


----------



## free3dom

Ashley A said:


> The short answer that the Twisps (assuming Clearo) have served there time well but they're not suitable for longevity in terms of durability, support, and cost of ownership.
> 
> You need to move on to another setup now. The Ego 1/New Twisp but cheaper from the actual manufacturer would be a good move if you still want the cigalike feel. Otherwise consider something like an iStick battery with Nautilus or Subtank Mini tank.
> 
> Have a look at the vendors sites from here. They're all pretty awesome



Or just get one of the new Subox Mini kits - all-in-one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

